# Game 30: Phoenix Suns @ Chicago Bulls (1/2/07)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (21-8) vs Chicago Bulls (19-12)*

*When: Tuesday, Jaunuary 2nd
Time: 6:30 Arizona
Tv: My45*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. *Stop Gordon!* 
Ben Gordon is their leading scorer off the bench with 20ppg.
Make him shoot tough shots. He's going to score, make him 
score with a bad field goal percentage.

2. *Keep 'em off the line. *
Don't give this team easy points from the FT line.
Keep this team shooting jumpers.

3. *The 100 Point Factor.  *
If Suns score 100+ it should show they aren't struggling
offensively. But if this game is in the 90s, it'll favor the
Bulls.


 *Suns Review *



> AUBURN HILLS, Mich., Dec. 31 (AP) -- Steve Nash isn't going to complain about getting a win at the Palace of Auburn Hills.
> 
> But he feels the victory deserves an asterisk because of the injury to Pistons All-Star guard Chauncey Billups.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















*Leandro Barbosa vs Ben Gordon*


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Chicago Bulls Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Scott Skiles*​
Bulls finished December 14-3 and the Suns finished 13-2 or was it 14-2?

It should be a good game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Predict the Matchup of the Night.*

_ Predict the 4 main categories. 
Asst, Rebs, Pts, Stls. 
It'll be alot like what Chris did with the prediction game.

1st place - 15pts
2nd place - 10pts
3rd place - 6pts
4th place - 3pts 
And 1pt for the rest below 4th place._​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Suns/Bulls Preview*



> One of the Western Conference's best teams will look to continue its dominance of the East when the Suns visit the Chicago Bulls on Tuesday.
> Phoenix (21-8) will try to improve to 12-1 against the East, including 7-0 on the road, when it faces a Chicago team it has beaten four straight times.
> The Suns are averaging 115.8 points against Eastern teams - nearly five more than their league-leading average overall - while shooting 50.8 percent from the field. Their only loss out of conference was a 144-139 overtime defeat to Washington on Dec. 22.
> The Bulls (19-12) are only percentage points behind Detroit for the best record in the East, but are 3-8 against the West this season.
> ...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I really need to get nba league pass so i can watch more of our games =/ I still think the bulls are overrated though and I hope that we can win the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Should be a good game. Not sure what to expect.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Return of the old ball tonight eh? It will be interesting to see how that plays out for us. I remember reading somewhere that we have been practicing with the old ball for like 3 weeks now and I dont think we should have any problem with it, but we shall see tonight.


----------



## DaBullz4Sho (Oct 12, 2002)

just a heads up guys..bulls lineup tonight probably will be

Duhon
Sefolosha
Deng
Nocioni
Wallace

kirk is out


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

4th Suns games in a row that's on TV here in Vancouver. My cable provider must have telepathically read my complaints.

Should be a barnburner. Can't wait.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

DaBullz4Sho said:


> just a heads up guys..bulls lineup tonight probably will be
> 
> Duhon
> Sefolosha
> ...


I would rather see Gordon start, we need points bad tonight. And good luck tonight.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> 4th Suns games in a row that's on TV here in Vancouver. My cable provider must have telepathically read my complaints.
> 
> Should be a barnburner. Can't wait.


Right on, give us some in depth analysis.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

OMG..........


Only I could have predicted the Bulls would shoot lightsout
and the Suns wouldn't be able to throw a rock in the ocean.

Good news is the Suns won't show that bad throughout a whole
game as well as the Bulls won't continue that kind of shooting.

I want to see Amare isolated and allow him to go 1-on-1.
No Bull player can defend him. If Suns don't start hitting
their shots, or take it to the rim, the Bulls will win.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Suns are very cold tonight; the Bulls have had every chance to be up by 25-30 points but the Suns have managed to keep it 10-15.

Hopefully the second half they'll show some more pose/confidence with shooting the basketball. Marion and Barbosa are coming up big tonight - Nash needs to cut to the basket/shoot more.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Barbosa Rips The Cords

Oh My God


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whoa. Barbosa with the 3 to win it. 97-96!


*CHI-PHX Boxscore*


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh gimminy crickets, what a finish; great game - GREAT performance by Ben Gordon. The entire fourth quarter I was thinking, "Not Gilbert Arenas _again_" with how accurate he (Gordon) was on the move and from anywhere on the court.

Beautiful finish - excellent job by Barbosa.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow, barbosa showing some confidence to take the 3 at the end. :clap2:


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

OMG I can't believe it!!1

Da Blurr!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow. This is like seeing Big Foot. Very rare.

From the Bulls board. 



> BTW, Kudos to Phoenix. They played a hell of a game on the defensive end of the floor. Best defense I've seen against the Bulls all year.



Actual credit on defense. Someone might wanna enlarge the text, print it out and hang it on their wall.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The bulls experienced a suns loss today. Being up by double digit points, and then blowing it ;] Didn't see the game, but bulls fans must feel pretty bad about the loss I thought they pretty much had it in the bag.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Wow, barbosa showing some confidence to take the 3 at the end. :clap2:




That's exactly what I was thinking.


Two years ago he wouldn't have even touched the ball with
5 seconds left and the game on the line. Looks like he has
been watching the 2-time MVP. =)

Mike D'Antoni did some stupid **** out there. Marcus Banks?
WTF? A great game to pick for giving this loser time.
I didn't understand why he put James and Marcus in at the
same time. I'd rather see Burke and Marks, atleast they would
shoot the ball better.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Burke and marks rather than banks and jones? Come on man..lol, I am really pulling for both james jones and marcus banks to play a key part in the bench rotation, but I dont know pretty soon I'm going to give up on both if they dont start making plays =/


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I've given up on James Jones, except his defense once in awhile. He shoots with no confidence, and loses it quickly when he does have it. Gets to be too much. 

It's WAY too soon to give up on Banks.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I've given up on James Jones, except his defense once in awhile. He shoots with no confidence, and loses it quickly when he does have it. Gets to be too much.
> 
> It's WAY too soon to give up on Banks.



I agree with both of your statements.

I really thought James would come around and be a nice
contributor of the bench. But I think it's time to label
him a bench warmer. 

I think Marcus has alot of potential. But I don't see him
fitting in so soon. I think he'll start to find his way
after this season.

I'm not sure why Mike didn't go with Jumane tonight. I thought
he had been playing pretty well for the Suns as of late.
But if not Jumane, go with Rose. I'd rather see someone 
who makes smart plays then someone who can't hit ****.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Seuss said:


> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 1. *Stop Gordon!*
> Ben Gordon is their leading scorer off the bench with 20ppg.
> Make him shoot tough shots. He's going to score, make him
> score with a bad field goal percentage.


I'd give this a check.

Gordon shot 13-25 which isn't bad. But Suns for the most
of the game made him shoot tough shots.




> 2. *Keep 'em off the line. *
> Don't give this team easy points from the FT line.
> Keep this team shooting jumpers.


Check.

Suns only gave them 22 FTs. I think they average close
to 30.



> 3. *The 100 Point Factor.  *
> If Suns score 100+ it should show they aren't struggling
> offensively. But if this game is in the 90s, it'll favor the
> Bulls.


Negative.

Suns struggled offensively. Credit Chicago with their defense.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

amare 100% anybody?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'd give this a check.
> 
> Gordon shot 13-25 which isn't bad. But Suns for the most
> of the game made him shoot tough shots.


Gordon had 41 points. There is no way we stopped him... I don't care how you spin it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

James Jones played some hardcore defense tonight. Banks, even though I still hate him, didn't screw up too badly tonight.... but he did finally understand that if you go for the steal every time, you're gonna screw your team over. He finally has stopped trying to play selfishly(getting a lot of steals) and tried to just play defense. 

What is the deal with Diaw and Bell though? Both of them are non-factors on offense but at least Diaw is playing defense! Bell just keeps fouling and appears half a step slow on every play!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Gordon had 41 points. There is no way we stopped him... I don't care how you spin it.




I know, but read what I said under it.

"He's going to score...make him shoot tough shots and
with a bad field-goal percentage."

I think the Suns did that.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

KidCanada said:


> Gordon had 41 points. There is no way we stopped him... I don't care how you spin it.


The Suns did stop him from passing? He had 4 assists


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The Suns did stop him from passing? He had 4 assists


He's a 2 guard so I would say 4 assists is pretty good.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

KidCanada said:


> He's a 2 guard so I would say 4 assists is pretty good.


It was supposed to be a joke! He kicked the Suns' asses tonight!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

/me goes to put Barbosa's clutch up to 35 instead of 25 on NBA Live 07.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah i cant really agree that we stopped ben in anyway at all last night! no matter what is said he straight up beat us up...


----------

